# Wedding Photography Scam



## jaicatalano (Jan 23, 2012)

Someone tried to scam me by the name of Tim Wood. He sent me an email stating that he needed my photography services but the whole story just didn't add up. For 1 I am a headshot photographer. You can read the full correspondence if you wish but more importantly I would love to start a post or a blog on photography scams. If you have any such stories please let me know.
Thanks.

Wedding Photography Scam


----------



## jake337 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, so read it.  I'm not getting how someone would profit off a scam like that?  What would the scammer get out of it?  A good laugh or something?  Stange...


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 23, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Ok, so read it.  I'm not getting how someone would profit off a scam like that?  What would the scammer get out of it?  A good laugh or something?  Stange...



By making a website that talks about it with ads all over it and then SPAMing to get clicks?


----------



## manaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

I would be a little leery of publicly declaring someone a scammer, especially on what appears to be relatively little conclusive proof.  The language does seem to have that sort of timbre to it, but you're deductions seem a bit of a reach.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 23, 2012)

It's just the old "I'll send you a money order for too much, you send the extra on to someone else, the MO turns out to be bad, you're screwed" scam.  These kind of things should be obvious fakes.  People don't just randomly email people in another country like that.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 26, 2012)

He said he would send money... Now what happens is that he will send the money and then back off on some of the things he paid for. For example if he said hey I want 2 photographer and I said ok he would then say (after he paid) I only want one... Can you send me a refund on the difference???


----------



## Chris R (Jan 26, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so read it.  I'm not getting how someone would profit off a scam like that?  What would the scammer get out of it?  A good laugh or something?  Stange...
> ...


I do find it really weird that the OP's website contains ads and even an "advertise here" info link. Isn't your site supposed to be an advertisement for your services and not other peoples?Either way, OP is clearly spamming here.


----------

